# Admiral Ozzel



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The actor who played Admiral Ozzel in EMPIRE STRIKES BACK has died of cancer.  
And I can't think of his name right now.  

Anyways, he was one of the last Imperial officers who is still alive. 
Kinda scary. Everyone knows Peter Cushing is gone, but almost ALL the Imperials have passed away. I think Admiral Motti is the only one left now.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Michael Sheard I think his name was .. may he rest in piece


----------

